
The NSA Is Trying to Create a Virtual Clone of Me - l1n
https://eev.ee/blog/2016/03/03/the-nsa-is-trying-to-create-a-virtual-clone-of-me/
======
Terretta
From the examples, sounds like _you 're_ the slightly lossy clone of someone
else.

------
steplee
Was interested at first but the tweets clearly came from a neural net. Who
would consider changing Sphinx to puppy? A distributed word embedding, save as
the other modifications. Look into word2vec, RNNs, etc.

------
codeddesign
My guess is that it's running similar to decaptha in n which their is a
human/manual process involved. The pulling of the tweet is automated, scrubbed
based on criteria, and then a human changes or confirms the tweet. Indians
working off of a thesaurus would be rather inexpensive.

------
bitwize
What if it's a bot that gets by with a little help from mturk?

